

Google play nexus 4 extension - tdrd
https://github.com/tamird/googleplay-device-chrome

======
fvaldes
It works! Try it with a different product like the N7 as a test (it wont
charge your account):
[https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_7_16g...](https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_7_16gb)

